# Grand old lady needs your help !



## Jellybeagle (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone help !

We are emigrating to Australia at the end of the month and I am desperately trying to rehome my cat Maddie. She is 18 years old, very friendly and very healthy.

It has been a hard decision but we felt it was very unfair to fly her to the other side of the world and subject her to quarantine at such a grand age.

Is there anyone out there that could foster her or rehome for the time she has left. We are happy to donate a fund for her upkeep.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jellybeagle...can you perhaps include your location and a picture of the cat.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree if you let me know where you are I can post up rescues around your area to try to contact for help


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I may be interested as I am looking for an older cat -I miss mine who was 19 when she left us. Obviously it depends where you are. Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Is Maddie still looking for a home?


----------

